# "Bubbas" Wines



## Waldo (Jun 14, 2006)

We have our annualfamily reunion coming up this weekend and the funding for these reunions is raised by an auction we hold at each one. We all bring something we have made, baked, etc. and auction if off. This year everyone was pressuring me to bring some of my wines to auction off soI have created a "Bubbas" winefor theauction.


*"Bubbas Booger Bear Blackberry"*









*"Bubbas Bodacious Muscadine"*


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 14, 2006)

we like to go swimming at our family reunions :





*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2006)

ROFLMAO


Hey, were not kinfolk are we Angell?


----------



## pkcook (Jun 15, 2006)

That looks like my backyard after a good rain



Is that Tar Heel colors?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Waldo,


Luv yer labl. Here's an Avatar that you could use....


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool......Thanks appleman


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 15, 2006)

Waldo : we might just be kin. Our family tree resembles a bush more than tree. To many "once removed ".


----------



## Waldo (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Pepere (Jun 16, 2006)

Waldo:


I love the label.



However I fear we've quite a bit in common. Looks like our family trees are very similar..............no branches!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL..I have actually done a fairly extensive genealogy research on my family from both parents side and it is quite interesting. I have our ancestry on my Fathers side traced back to1728. We did have a couple of rascals in our lineage


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2006)

Waldo,


Good luck with the auction. I'll bet your wines will bring in some pretty good funding. I know I'd like to try a bottle or two of those wines. You gonna have any Mojjo grillin going on? Put a few steaks on the barbeque along with some of them taters you showed and you could auction that off!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 16, 2006)

Waldo:


genealogy too! Well, I have been working for several years and have acquired around 120,000 names in our data base dating back to 1558 in Normandy France. I can do it in short spurts at a time.


My wife an I are both of French Canadian descent, I'm third generation American and she is first generation American as well as First Nations (Native). Some where back five or six generations we're cousins. So we like to keep things in the family.






Sorry, off topic. I'm sure you'll do well with your auction as the wines look fabulous. Nothing like getting together with family.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 17, 2006)

Appleman...Definately going to Mojo this bunch



I began smoking meats for the Reunion Friday morning and took the last off the smoker about 30 minutes ago.








Pepre......Genealogy is a lot of work isn't it. ButIt is so rewarding too. My plan are to continue my work when I retire and can travel to some of the locations of my ancestors and try to glean more info.


----------



## Pepere (Jun 17, 2006)

Waldo:


I think we're truly related and I must confess I didn't receive my invitation to this years reunion.






The meat is looking very verrrrrynice!!!


Yes, genealogy can consumequite a bit of time but as you say, it is so rewarding. I have been helping others with the my surname find connections and that becomes a real challange.


Are you sure you sent invites to ALL of US KIN FOLK??


----------



## pkcook (Jun 17, 2006)

Waldo,


I can almost taste that meat! Well, I gotta go find something to eat


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 17, 2006)

Did anyone say genealogy?!?!?





I have traced my ancestors back to 1770 (only), but have been working on it for 17 years, off and on. 


Hard to do work overseas, when there is practically nothing there to work with.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Yea, that's what I like to see. Lot's of meat- even if I can't eat much!



Masta sent me some Mojjo the other day and I'm gonna grill some steaks with it tomorrow- can't wait. I only get real meat a few times a year - must have something to do with that new listing of mine-Senior Member. How did they know?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 18, 2006)

Well "Bubba" showed up at the reunion to personally auction off his wines. 








The "Booger Bear Blackberry fetched a price of 45.00 and the Bodacious Muscadine went for 70.00..WOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2006)

WOWWW!!! That's great!






Must be the "Bubba" is well knewn for his wine making skills there!


Hope everyone had a good time.


By the way, I just noticed the dogs......... I saw them before, but this picture is closer up than the label. What a great touch(touch-up). Bet they have a hard time chewing!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 18, 2006)

Way to go, Waldo!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know Waldo, I think I have a picture of "Bubba" in my family photo album. We just might be related.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2006)

I can see the trucks rolling down the freeway now with the world renown "Bubba's Fine Wines from The Cats Meow Winery"


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2006)

Bubbas WinesI'm Bulk Aging.......... Took this shot yesterday after racking and stabilizing the Plum, Blackberry and Grape 

*Edited by: Waldo *


----------

